# MK4 spark plug removal ?'s



## Scurvy Bandit (Sep 12, 2003)

does anyone know an alternative to changing my MK4's plugs other than buying that expensive tool from VW? I think I could do it, but Id have to remove my intake mani so I can get to the two middle plugs..


----------



## ss18 (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: MK4 spark plug removal ?'s (evilGOLFMK4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evilGOLFMK4* »_does anyone know an alternative to changing my MK4's plugs other than buying that expensive tool from VW? I think I could do it, but Id have to remove my intake mani so I can get to the two middle plugs..









i did mine without any expensive tools. it's really not that hard and you don't have to take off the Mani. give it a shot and you will be suprised


----------



## JediKGB (May 21, 2002)

*Re: MK4 spark plug removal ?'s (ss18)*

try these....


----------



## nirav (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: MK4 spark plug removal ?'s (JediKGB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JediKGB* »_try these....









that you would def. need. it's that hard to change spark plugs. now i wish i had done a diy for it


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: MK4 spark plug removal ?'s (nirav)*

cant be any harder to change than my ford escape...
took about 5 hours, had to remove the entire intake manifold, EGR system, vaccume lines, intake tubing... yea.. it was a PITA !


----------



## nirav (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: MK4 spark plug removal ?'s (redzone98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redzone98* »_cant be any harder to change than my ford escape...
took about 5 hours, had to remove the entire intake manifold, EGR system, vaccume lines, intake tubing... yea.. it was a PITA !

You dont have to go through that. I got it done within 15mins.


----------



## Hagphish (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: MK4 spark plug removal ?'s (nirav)*

make a plug wire grabber tool out of some thick metal wire. last thing you want is to tear a set of wires that cost like 120 bucks...


----------



## Scurvy Bandit (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: MK4 spark plug removal ?'s (Hagphish)*

I was looking at it, and was thinking about using two long needle nose pliers to grab on to the tabs that the VAG tool use. Ill take some pics and post up something
Thanks for the help
2.0 forum>mk4 forum


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: MK4 spark plug removal ?'s (evilGOLFMK4)*

DUDE,
just look at the DIY/FAQ technical thread at the top of the 2.0 page! Very first thread!
You can't miss my DIY MK4 spark plug replacement. It has all the info you need!


----------

